
Geniuses Wanted: NASA Challenges Coders to Speed Up Its Supercomputer - dwynings
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/science/nasa-supercomputer-pleiades.html
======
CarolineW
There's also a comment on the earlier submission from a few hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14293414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14293414)

------
unkiwii
Geniuses Wanted: Only from USA...

